
A faster hash table for Node.js - jorangreef
https://github.com/ronomon/hash-table
======
nodefury
_keySize=16 bytes, valueSize=0 bytes

@ronomon/hash-table: Inserting 4000000 elements... @ronomon/hash-table: 783ms

new Set(): Inserting 4000000 elements... new Set(): 3695ms

vanilla object: Inserting 4000000 elements... vanilla object: 5557ms_

Wondering what specific application led you to develop this?

